# One pass?



## dlmart2 (Mar 26, 2006)

When will one pass be available?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

dlmart2 said:


> When will one pass be available?


Whenever your TiVo's software is updated to version 20.4.6. Also I think the update is being delayed on Premieres until they get some software issue fixed.


----------



## zaphodbeeblebrox (Feb 14, 2015)

Post removed by author, to appease others.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

zaphodbeeblebrox said:


> http://messaging.tivo.com/Portal/co...6664570302549221435&siteNodeId=13456&b=351388
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/onepass
> 
> ...


Jesus, are you going to quote this exact same thing in every thread of the Forum - Dang that is annoying.

@dlmart2 - Roamio's are in general release now and Premieres should follow soon. Priority was scheduled a few weeks ago for the Premiere, but delayed for some unknown technical reason.

There are a few very loud people who dislike the changes, but most of us are pretty happy. Once you get it, chime in and let us know what you think!

@zaphodbeeblebrox and a few others aren't going to appreciate the suggestion that anyone likes the changes, so just let me know if you have any other questions and we will try to work around the ranting.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

So far I quite like it, even if I see room for refinement.


----------



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't see the point of one pass... it searches through all the stream and channels but I don't have access to all the channels and I don't have/use any stream service. I was fine with all season pass but one pass is exact same thing with added feat.

does the software update on it's own? it still showed up as season pass


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

passname22 said:


> I don't see the point of one pass... it searches through all the stream and channels but I don't have access to all the channels and I don't have/use any stream service. I was fine with all season pass but one pass is exact same thing with added feat.
> 
> does the software update on it's own? it still showed up as season pass


If you don't use any streaming services (I don't either because my Internet is so bad streaming services don't work) then there is no benefit to One Pass over Season Pass. It should only search through channels you show as receiving. Other than the issue with not being able to have 2 season passes for the same show One Pass without streaming services pretty much works fine and like season pass. When ever your TiVo's software is updated you will get One Pass (after your TiVo reboots) - the process is automatic.


----------



## dlmart2 (Mar 26, 2006)

:up::up: thank you



bradleys said:


> Jesus, are you going to quote this exact same thing in every thread of the Forum - Dang that is annoying.
> 
> @dlmart2 - Roamio's are in general release now and Premieres should follow soon. Priority was scheduled a few weeks ago for the Premiere, but delayed for some unknown technical reason.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

atmuscarella said:


> If you don't use any streaming services (I don't either because my Internet is so bad streaming services don't work) then there is no benefit to One Pass over Season Pass. It should only search through channels you show as receiving. Other than the issue with not being able to have 2 season passes for the same show One Pass without streaming services pretty much works fine and like season pass. When ever your TiVo's software is updated you will get One Pass (after your TiVo reboots) - the process is automatic.


I'd qualify this a little. 
Even without streaming one-pass has some use if you're also recording reruns.

A season pass will organize all the recordings in the order they were recorded (which may be random for syndicated reruns). A one-pass can sort them all into the order they originally aired.

But if you are only watching new episode and don't have access to streaming then I'd agree that a one-pass isn't going to do anything new for you.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll probably make occasional use of the non-streaming OnePass features. Being able to set one to record from a starting point other than the first episode will come in handy from time to time. And the new sort by season/episode order is fantastic.

I'm really curious what the future updates will add to the OnePass. It seems like this first release is lacking polish, I want to see how they'll be growing the feature over the next year or two.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Keen said:


> I'll probably make occasional use of the non-streaming OnePass features. Being able to set one to record from a starting point other than the first episode will come in handy from time to time. And the new sort by season/episode order is fantastic.
> 
> I'm really curious what the future updates will add to the OnePass. It seems like this first release is lacking polish, I want to see how they'll be growing the feature over the next year or two.


Another cool feature is the ability to link Netflix and other movies into a new streaming movies folder. I hope they can link this to favorites in the future.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

My Tivo hasn't updated, and I haven't seen it described fully...

Will this let you mark each episode as watched, and then never record it again.. or at least let you mark each episode as watched, which is almost as good with a first run only SP..
(yes, even with a first run only SP, I like to keep track of which episodes I've seen -- in rare cases I have missed one.. )


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

bradleys said:


> There are a few very loud people who dislike the changes, but most of us are pretty happy. Once you get it, chime in and let us know what you think!


GLADLY, ONE PASS SUCKS!!

I have been using TiVo since 1998 when I bought my first Sony Series 1 and I am currently using my Roamio Pro and I have loved all six TiVo's I own, the Series 1, two Series 2, two Series 3 and the RoPro. I am a HUGE fan of TiVo and have made the statement many times that if TiVo ceased to exist I would stop watching TV

My One Pass was only installed within a few hours but it only took me about 20 minutes to see that I hated it. One thing I do every day is go to Manage Recordings|Find by Time. My next choice was to choose Favorite Channels rather than ALL Channels, a choice that has been removed from One Pass

*WHY?????*

I did that to look at the newest future recordings available and eliminate any on my favorite channels that I don't wish to record. To do that now I am forced to scan through HUNDREDS of channels for each time slot.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Maybe I don't understand, but I use the To Do List to see upcoming recordings, or the Live Guide


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Tivo II Jack said:


> I have been using TiVo since 1998 when I bought my first Sony Series 1


Are you a time traveler? TiVo was not a retail product until 1999. Sony didn't even market a TiVo until 2000. It was part of their 2001 product lineup.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Tivo II Jack said:


> GLADLY, ONE PASS SUCKS!!


Confusing grammar, Batman! A comma made that VERY hard to parse, when I could see just by skimming that you didn't like it.. With a comma, it makes it read as if you are GLAD that ONE PASS "sucks".



Tivo II Jack said:


> One thing I do every day is go to Manage Recordings|Find by Time.


I hope you're not saying that has been removed. While I admitted do this _somewhat_ less after using a Roamio with 6 tuners and a zillion SPs.. (and I do check the To Do list frequently, as another response said -- both via iOS app and on the device directly).. I still view the prime time listings on my favorite channels (mostly the equivalent of "basic cable", especially the broadcast stations..) at least a few times a week, or look for specific channel's listings.

I do once in a while use the grid view too while listening to something still playing in the PIP window.. (not really a show I recorded usually since I'm not fully paying attention while reading the guide info)


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

I'll tell you one feature I dislike. It lists episodes not aired yet which is annoying.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Ok I just noticed this morning we got one pass. I saw the message on my Tivo Mini this morning. I don't fully understand it all and my husband hasn't seen it yet he's working. But we do have streaming he watches Netflix all the time and I have Hulu Plus I watch Occasionally. And there's this show that ended up being cancelled but the final episodes are on Hulu andI need to finish watching. So do I find it in the One Pass and change to streaming? I read where you can modify one pass to receive streaming also but couldn't find where that is can someone tell me?

I think were gonna like it. I saw where it showed episodes not aired yet that doesn't bother me. I like seeing seasons and all episodes. Reminds me of my TV app on my phone I use to mark what I've watched. So how do you link Netflix and Hulu to a streaming folder? My husband has a Roku our TV is a smart TV and we have The Roamio and a blue ray we hardly use but we have access to Netflix and Hulu several ways and usually just use our Tivo. I also like where it has the bar showing your so far into the show.

Edit: I found under a specific season pass to modify you have an option that says recording or streaming. I get it now you pick one or the other. So if I wanted to change one now to streaming cause I was running out of space I could. But my show Manhattan Love Story I would need to change it to streaming and catch the rest on Hulu since it was cancelled but the remainding ones are on Hulu correct? But I never have a problem with running out of space so I am leaving all mine as recording for now. I get it now after reading more articles on it. I think we'll like it! My husband will play around with it here soon when he gets home from work.



bradleys said:


> Another cool feature is the ability to link Netflix and other movies into a new streaming movies folder. I hope they can link this to favorites in the future.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Arcady said:


> Are you a time traveler? TiVo was not a retail product until 1999. Sony didn't even market a TiVo until 2000. It was part of their 2001 product lineup.


My wife gave me our Sony SVR2000 S1 for Father's Day in 2000. Best gift ever even if I did have to pay for the lifetime service myself. (activated June 18, 2000) 

Scott


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> Maybe I don't understand, but I use the To Do List to see upcoming recordings, or the Live Guide


The To Do List shows you the programs that are set to record while the Find by Time list shows all programs on my favorite channels that will be airing including shows that are not set for recording, shows you might want to record.

I never go to the Live Guide except by accident because I find it totally useless. Just like the Find by Time list without the Favorite Channels option, you have to scan through hundreds of channels.

When I first got my slide remote, I was very close to cutting the Guide Button off the remote because it was in the spot where the Mute button used to be and I used to click on it by mistake but familiarity has now greatly lessened that error.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Tivo II Jack said:


> I never go to the Live Guide except by accident because I find it totally useless. Just like the Find by Time list without the Favorite Channels option, you have to scan through hundreds of channels.


I don't understand why you can't do this in the guide. Press A and tell it to only display favorite channels.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

Arcady said:


> Are you a time traveler? TiVo was not a retail product until 1999. Sony didn't even market a TiVo until 2000. It was part of their 2001 product lineup.


I am not a time traveler nor am I perfect. In fact I have made other errors here and there in my lifetime. I have posted those dates several times in the past few years but you are the first to feel they were worthy of a correction.

I tried looking up the Activation for the Sony but it is no longer listed, however I did find this interesting, In the attachment you will see I activated my Series 2 on Aug. 21, 2001.

I can tell you right now that I did NOT buy the series 2 only one year after the Sony Series 1.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Tivo II Jack said:


> .....the Find by Time list shows all programs on my favorite channels that will be airing including shows that are not set for recording, shows you might want to record.
> 
> I never go to the Live Guide except by accident because I find it totally useless. Just like the Find by Time list without the Favorite Channels option, you have to scan through hundreds of channels.


I never understood Favorite channels, I only have favorite shows, which I set up a Season/OnePass to record. Or a Wishlist to record under specific criteria.

Searching 1/2 hour blocks of time with no program descriptions* seems like a lot of work for little results, vs the Live Guide that shows 8 blocks of time w/ program descriptions.

*EDIT: 20.4.6 did at least bring Find by Time to the HD Menus and add Program Descriptions
I played with Find by Time and now see that it does scroll past the hour you choose, I see now what you are doing, and understand better. Not that I would ever use that though.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> Confusing grammar, Batman! A comma made that VERY hard to parse, when I could see just by skimming that you didn't like it.. With a comma, it makes it read as if you are GLAD that ONE PASS "sucks".


Did you not see his quote I responded to? It said:

There are a few very loud people who dislike the changes, but most of us are pretty happy. Once you get it, chime in and let us know what you think!
I answered with, GLADLY, ONE PASS SUCKS!!, meaning, GLADLY I will chime in, ONE PASS SUCKS!

To say what you saw I would have just said I am glad that One Pass Sucks!



mattack said:


> I hope you're not saying that has been removed.


No, only the option to only see your favorite channels, which I see you do use, has been removed forcing you to scan through ALL channels, hundreds of them.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I used find by time with the favorites filter every day since Dec 2000, but when they removed the shortcut (TiVo - 6) I started using the Live Guide. It took a few days to get used to it, but I think it's even better.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

1) Losing favorite channels in find by time has nothing to do with OnePass, so those complaining should be saying they hate 20.4.6, rather than OnePass (on this front, at least). Not saying you shouldn't be unhappy if that was a feature you use(d). 

2) For those who don't stream shows, OnePass also gives the option to limit your OnePass to begin from a certain season onward -- and I believe that works for limiting recordings as well as streaming services. (Chime in if I have misunderstood that.)


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

CoxInPHX said:


> I never understood Favorite channels, I only have favorite shows, which I set up a Season/OnePass to record.


i use favorite channels to sort my premium movie channels, it's easier to find quality movies to record within that limited list without cluttering it with all the other channels that show sd broadcast on hd, resized, and edited movies.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Rose4uKY said:


> I found under a specific season pass to modify you have an option that says recording or streaming. I get it now you pick one or the other.


There is a third choice, recording *and* streaming.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

59er said:


> 1) Losing favorite channels in find by time has nothing to do with OnePass, so those complaining should be saying they hate 20.4.6, rather than OnePass.


I saw it as a package deal. So far I really don't even understand what One Pass does except enhance a ton of features I have never used and probably never will.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> I never understood Favorite channels, I only have favorite shows, which I set up a Season/OnePass to record.





NorthAlabama said:


> i use favorite channels to sort my premium movie channels, it's easier to find quality movies to record within that limited list without cluttering it with all the other .


Not sure but I think CoxInPHX meant he/she did not know how or why to set up Favorite Channels so I will offer this. You probably already know which channels you watch or record the most. Go to TiVo Central/Settings & Messages/Settings/Channels/Channel List.

Now go through your channels one at a time and click on the green Thumbs Up button to mark a channel as a Favorite Channel. This takes some time but you will make up for it in the long run.

For an example of my setup, I will use CBS. I have removed the check mark from CBS/SD altogether and marked CBS/HD as a Favorite. Now, even while scanning through All Channels, I do not see channel 2 (CBS/SD on FiOS here in NYC) and when scanning through Favorite Channels I see a much shorter list, including 502 (CBS/HD on FiOS here in NYC) of the channels I am most interested in.


----------



## bobcharter (May 31, 2007)

With Season Pass I could set up two Season Passes for the same show on two different channels, without getting all the other channels for that show. The TiVo FAQ says they are now combined into one with OnePass, but that's bad because you are forced to specify either just one of the channels, or "ALL" of the channels. For example, I used to be able to record Sat/Sun golf on NBC and CBS (whichever broadcasted it that week) without getting all the Golf Channel recordings earlier in the week and earlier in the day on weekends. Now My Shows are cluttered with all the other recordings that I have to manually delete. Same with Soccer which appears Upcoming even for multiple channels I don't receive. They could fix that by letting you specify individual channels within OnePass. Can anybody suggest a workaround?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tivo II Jack said:


> Not sure but I think CoxInPHX meant he/she did not know how or why to set up Favorite Channels so I will offer this.


I'd say that he is not an idiot and that his statement means that he doesn't see the point.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

As I get more familiar with the recent update, I see more little discrepancies. The attachment is looking at Find By Time at a particular show. Notice the right side of the screen where is says the show is "Not currently available to record."

Under that it the double check mark indicating there is a Season Pass which WILL be recorded and the words, "This episode will be recorded."

And under that are the words, "Not currently available."

These same contradictory comments appear for many other shows also.

Sorry the attachment is a bit blurry, but the words can be made out.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> I'd say that he is not an idiot and that his statement means that he doesn't see the point.


I was a bit puzzled at this comment until I became enlightened when I noticed this at the bottom:

discipuli nostrum bardissimi sunt.
- Assuming based on evidence is not the same as knowing.
 - If you want to argue with me at least use some actual facts instead of making it up.

The first one (underlined) seems to be addressing your own, "I'd say that..." comment.

There are only two possibilities:

1 - I gave him the info he needed.

2 - I wasted a bit of time and gave him info he didn't need at all. Not a problem, as you can now see I do not mind wasting a bit of time now and then.


----------



## RobDC (Feb 20, 2015)

bobcharter said:


> With Season Pass I could set up two Season Passes for the same show on two different channels, without getting all the other channels for that show. The TiVo FAQ says they are now combined into one with OnePass, but that's bad because you are forced to specify either just one of the channels, or "ALL" of the channels. For example, I used to be able to record Sat/Sun golf on NBC and CBS (whichever broadcasted it that week) without getting all the Golf Channel recordings earlier in the week and earlier in the day on weekends. Now My Shows are cluttered with all the other recordings that I have to manually delete. Same with Soccer which appears Upcoming even for multiple channels I don't receive. They could fix that by letting you specify individual channels within OnePass. Can anybody suggest a workaround?


I have exactly the same complaint. I contacted Tivo Support, and their only suggestion was to delete the channels that I don't want the OnePass to record (which has obvious problems -- and, to their credit, the support folks recognized that it wasn't a very helpful suggestion, but it was the best they could come up with).

I'm pretty unhappy with Tivo about this. As-is, OnePass is a big negative on net for me. The folks at Tivo don't seem to have thought it through very well.

I did get the Tivo Support folks to put in a request for a fix for this issue. I'm sure that the more requests they get, the more likely it is to get fixed, so if this is bothering you, I'd suggest contacting Tivo Support about it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Tivo II Jack said:


> There are a few very loud people who dislike the changes, but most of us are pretty happy. Once you get it, chime in and let us know what you think!
> I answered with, GLADLY, ONE PASS SUCKS!!, meaning, GLADLY I will chime in, ONE PASS SUCKS!


Yes, I did realize what you meant.. but even your 'clarification' is as hard to parse.. "Gladly -- ONE PASS SUCKS" would be closer...whatever.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Better would be:

I will gladly chime in; ONE PASS SUCKS!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Tivo II Jack said:


> I am not a time traveler nor am I perfect. In fact I have made other errors here and there in my lifetime. I have posted those dates several times in the past few years but you are the first to feel they were worthy of a correction. I tried looking up the Activation for the Sony but it is no longer listed, however I did find this interesting, In the attachment you will see I activated my Series 2 on Aug. 21, 2001. I can tell you right now that I did NOT buy the series 2 only one year after the Sony Series 1.


I'm guessing what happened is that you somehow transferred service from your original S1 Sony over to your new (at the time) S2, and the original S1 activation date carried over. So my guess is that 8/21/2001 is when you activated your S1 Sony. The first retail TiVo was the Philips 14hr unit and wasn't released until 1999. I know, I had one for a LONG time and finally transferred its lifetime over to a TiVo HD unit, which has since been sold to a member here.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tivo II Jack said:


> I was a bit puzzled at this comment until I became enlightened when I noticed this at the bottom:
> 
> discipuli nostrum bardissimi sunt.
> - Assuming based on evidence is not the same as knowing.
> ...


How and why would you be puzzled about my statement???

You clearly don't know what that underlined (by you) statement means because your attempt to use it against me doesn't make any sense.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> I'm guessing what happened is that you somehow transferred service from your original S1 Sony over to your new (at the time) S2, and the original S1 activation date carried over. So my guess is that 8/21/2001 is when you activated your S1 Sony. The first retail TiVo was the Philips 14hr unit and wasn't released until 1999. I know, I had one for a LONG time and finally transferred its lifetime over to a TiVo HD unit, which has since been sold to a member here.


Yep, the first s2 Tivos weren't even on the market until 2002


----------



## bobcharter (May 31, 2007)

RobDC said:


> I have exactly the same complaint. I contacted Tivo Support, and their only suggestion was to delete the channels that I don't want the OnePass to record (which has obvious problems -- and, to their credit, the support folks recognized that it wasn't a very helpful suggestion, but it was the best they could come up with).
> 
> I'm pretty unhappy with Tivo about this. As-is, OnePass is a big negative on net for me. The folks at Tivo don't seem to have thought it through very well.
> 
> I did get the Tivo Support folks to put in a request for a fix for this issue. I'm sure that the more requests they get, the more likely it is to get fixed, so if this is bothering you, I'd suggest contacting Tivo Support about it.


Thanks. I did as you suggested and reported to TiVo Support, and received a reply that it would be submitted for consideration as a "New Feature" (as opposed to something that used to work and was broken in the change from Season Pass to OnePass). Hopefully others will echo the need.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

bobcharter said:


> Thanks. I did as you suggested and reported to TiVo Support, and received a reply that it would be submitted for consideration as a "New Feature" (as opposed to something that used to work and was broken in the change from Season Pass to OnePass). Hopefully others will echo the need.


Who did you guys call about this, I would like to add myself to the list of people looking for a reversal. I have already said that One Pass totally SUCKS and with each passing day I keep finding more and more subtle changes that make it impossible to use the TiVo menus as I had in the past.

If you want to scan through programs by time, you can o longer opt to scan only your favorite channels and must scan through hundreds of channels in each time slot.

In just a one hour period there could be more than four time slots such as 9PM; 915PM; 930PM and 945PM.


----------



## bobcharter (May 31, 2007)

Tivo II Jack said:


> Who did you guys call about this, I would like to add myself to the list of people looking for a reversal. I have already said that One Pass totally SUCKS and with each passing day I keep finding more and more subtle changes that make it impossible to use the TiVo menus as I had in the past.
> 
> If you want to scan through programs by time, you can o longer opt to scan only your favorite channels and must scan through hundreds of channels in each time slot.
> 
> In just a one hour period there could be more than four time slots such as 9PM; 915PM; 930PM and 945PM.


I didn't call, I just emailed to the Support link on the TiVo.com site and got that reply. But it also suggested that "new feature requests" be sent directly to the link below. Here is part of their reply:

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support! We appreciate your taking the time to provide feedback on the TiVo features and services. We are always happy to hear about the changes you would like to see. I would be happy to forward on a feature request on your behalf. This is passed to our engineers for further consideration in future updates of the TiVo Services.

If you happen to have any further feedback or ideas for new features, please feel free to submit them directly to our engineering team by going to http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

bobcharter said:


> With Season Pass I could set up two Season Passes for the same show on two different channels, without getting all the other channels for that show. The TiVo FAQ says they are now combined into one with OnePass, but that's bad because you are forced to specify either just one of the channels, or "ALL" of the channels. For example, I used to be able to record Sat/Sun golf on NBC and CBS (whichever broadcasted it that week) without getting all the Golf Channel recordings earlier in the week and earlier in the day on weekends. Now My Shows are cluttered with all the other recordings that I have to manually delete. Same with Soccer which appears Upcoming even for multiple channels I don't receive. They could fix that by letting you specify individual channels within OnePass. Can anybody suggest a workaround?


As I posted in a couple other threads, this appears to be fixed if you use an ARWL for PGA Tour Golf. Both of the third/final round showings are scheduled to record with my WL for next week, this was broken before but they may have fixed the guide data issue. The WL is set for new only and only PGA Tour, not web.com, Champions etc.

An ARWL is the only way to handle this, IMO.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

bobcharter said:


> I didn't call, I just emailed to the Support link on the TiVo.com site and got that reply. But it also suggested that "new feature requests" be sent directly to the link below. Here is part of their reply:
> 
> http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx[/url]


Thank you.


----------



## bobcharter (May 31, 2007)

slowbiscuit said:


> As I posted in a couple other threads, this appears to be fixed if you use an ARWL for PGA Tour Golf. Both of the third/final round showings are scheduled to record with my WL for next week, this was broken before but they may have fixed the guide data issue. The WL is set for new only and only PGA Tour, not web.com, Champions etc.
> 
> An ARWL is the only way to handle this, IMO.


Thanks for the suggestion. I tried it, and found that I had to also exclude multiple title keywords (EUROPEAN, Inside the, 2014 highlights, etc) to exclude the many golf-related shows that have PGA Tour in the title. That would be ok, but it still doesn't eliminate the GOLF channel broadcasts of PGA Tour on Thursday, Friday, early Saturday, early Sunday, and the evening condensed summaries! So it would be much better of OnePass allowed multiple specific channels, as opposed to "All channels". Same argument applies for "Soccer". But thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

If you put first round/second round as excluded keyword phrases in the ARWL, exclude the keyword "spotlight" and set it to record new only, the only extra Golf Channel broadcasts you get are the early ones for live coverage of the third/final rounds. And those are easily cancelled if you really don't want them.

You need to spend a little more time tweaking the WL, in other words. It's not that painful and you can always view upcoming matches from the WL to see how well it's working after your tweaks.

Here's my ARWL, which works great now that they've fixed the guide data issue (at least for the Golf Channel/NBC combo):

Title Keyword: PGA Tour Golf
Excluded Keywords: First Round, Second Round, Champions, Web, European, Spotlight

Record New Only with 1 hour padding.


----------



## bobcharter (May 31, 2007)

slowbiscuit said:


> If you put first round/second round as excluded keyword phrases in the ARWL, exclude the keyword "spotlight" and set it to record new only, the only extra Golf Channel broadcasts you get are the early ones for live coverage of the third/final rounds. And those are easily cancelled if you really don't want them.
> 
> You need to spend a little more time tweaking the WL, in other words. It's not that painful and you can always view upcoming matches from the WL to see how well it's working after your tweaks.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to make additional suggestions, and you are correct that adding First Round and Second Round as Excluded Keywords does eliminate the Thurs/Fri recordings. So many thanks. But it still doesn't prevent recordings of the evening repeats on the Golf Channel, nor the weekend broadcasts of the non-WGC events on the Golf Channel such as next week's Puerto Rico Open happening in parallel with the "main event" of WGC. So I will (stubbornly) still opine to TiVo that it would be much easier to specify multiple (but not "All") desired channels in OnePass with a couple of clicks than have to do all this manual typing entry working arounds via WL. Nevertheless, my original posting did ask about work arounds, so again my thanks for your creative suggestions.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

You're doing something wrong, with New Only set I don't see any repeats on my WL. And the Puerto Rico Open is essentially a one-off parallel event held for non-WGC qualifiers and is easily cancelled.

I know you just want to vent against the change to 1P and I agree that there are other situations where it sucks compared to multiple SPs, but for me this is not one of them since an ARWL works so much better anyway. If you really don't want to see any Golf Channel early coverage scheduled I guess I see your point, but I don't mind watching it if I have time and it's just a couple of cancels/deletes if I don't.

People seem to avoid or ignore ARWLs like the plague, but it's a really powerful way to record only the sports broadcasts you want (for example). All they need to do is add a specific channel option to them and they would largely replace the need for multiple 1Ps, IMO.


----------



## A.VOID (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

Tobashadow said:


> I'll tell you one feature I dislike. It lists episodes not aired yet which is annoying.


I also don't like the now empty folders that have nothing in them at the top of my list because an episode can be streamed. Why would they do this?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Tanquen said:


> I also don't like the now empty folders that have nothing in them at the top of my list because an episode can be streamed. Why would they do this?


I wondered the same thing as I deleted shows as I watched them. You can delete the whole folder, but make sure you chose the appropriate options. If you don't want to delete the underlying OnePass, make sure you don't


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I also saw that when I changed a OP to "recording and streaming", even though nothing was available streaming, it moved to the top.. So it had to do with the mod date of the OP or something.

Mildly annoying, but it also didn't happen when I did that to a different OP.


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I wondered the same thing as I deleted shows as I watched them. You can delete the whole folder, but make sure you chose the appropriate options. If you don't want to delete the underlying OnePass, make sure you don't


That is the first thing I did but its still there. Ive selected recordings only in the pass and hidden the streaming options in the folder but its still there.

Also have a fun issue after the One Pass was added. Now on many folders that I select I cannot play the show inside. I have to go out and back in then I can play the show. ???


----------



## ubergigglefritz (Mar 22, 2015)

I hope they fix this OnePass thing before I have to add too many new ones. I have only added one since I got upgraded, and I despise the fact that there is a folder sitting at the top of the My Shows list that has nothing new in it. I want recordings only, no streaming, and it still shows streaming shows unless I change the view. Whether there is anything new in that folder or not, the folder sits at the top of my list. When I go to the My Shows list I want to see everything I have available to watch in my list, not a folder for every show I am interested in, whether anything is new or not. After being a customer for eight years, I am seething at how idiotic this is. There should be a view option to clean this up... Any other decent options for DVRs for OTA service without doing something connected with your PC? I want out.


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

I now have two empty folders at the top of my list. Why on earth would they do this? I guess they just want to try and get people to buy the shows in the streaming apps.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

ubergigglefritz said:


> I hope they fix this OnePass thing...


I have never seen TiVo take so long to correct a major blunder. One Pass is the biggest blunder I have ever seen TiVo make in my 15 years as a user and they seem to have gone the way of Microsoft...

Don't like Vista...give us a few years and we will fix that.

Don't like W8.1, don't worry, give us time and we will correct it with W9...UMMM...never mind, hold your horses, we are going direct to W10 but you will have to wait even linger


----------



## ubergigglefritz (Mar 22, 2015)

Tanquen said:


> I now have two empty folders at the top of my list. Why on earth would they do this? I guess they just want to try and get people to buy the shows in the streaming apps.


Even if you've watched everything (and nothing to buy), it will still be there. This update is truly an insult to the great Tivo name. I have sung Tivo praises for the entire eight years I've been with them. Sigh. I want my list to show everything available that I haven't watched yet (or deleted). If everything has been deleted in that show (whether recorded or streaming), there should be no folder. Period.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

ubergigglefritz said:


> Even if you've watched everything (and nothing to buy), it will still be there. This update is truly an insult to the great Tivo name. I have sung Tivo praises for the entire eight years I've been with them. Sigh. I want my list to show everything available that I haven't watched yet (or deleted). If everything has been deleted in that show (whether recorded or streaming), there should be no folder. Period.


 I'm no big fan of One Pass, but if you setup a One Pass as recordings only then it behaves as it used to with no folder shown when there are no recordings. In recording defaults you should change it to recordings only as well so you don't accidentally add streaming options in th future. If after changing a One Pass to recordings only you still see an empty folder, rebooting seems to get rid of it for many.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

ubergigglefritz said:


> I hope they fix this OnePass thing before I have to add too many new ones. I have only added one since I got upgraded, and I despise the fact that there is a folder sitting at the top of the My Shows list that has nothing new in it. I want recordings only, no streaming, and it still shows streaming shows unless I change the view.


Not sure I understand this? I have added new OnePasses, and with a single exception, made them all Recordings only. They do NOT show up on the Now Playing until they have an actual recorded show in them. No empty folders.

The exception is Community, where I want the streaming.

Additionally, you can set a default so Recordings only (no streaming) is the default for all new OnePasses.

One of us is doing something wrong.


----------



## ubergigglefritz (Mar 22, 2015)

moyekj said:


> I'm no big fan of One Pass, but if you setup a One Pass as recordings only then it behaves as it used to with no folder shown when there are no recordings. In recording defaults you should change it to recordings only as well so you don't accidentally add streaming options in th future. If after changing a One Pass to recordings only you still see an empty folder, rebooting seems to get rid of it for many.


Thanks for your response. The chat person I talked to at tivo.com said that there was always a folder even if I selected recordings only. I will try restarting...

What about it not being channel specific? I am in between two cities, so I at least partially get two stations for most channels. One I get better than the other, so I always set my season passes up for the stronger station. I hope the OnePass doesn't start recording from the other one instead =P


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

ubergigglefritz said:


> What about it not being channel specific? I am in between two cities, so I at least partially get two stations for most channels. One I get better than the other, so I always set my season passes up for the stronger station. I hope the OnePass doesn't start recording from the other one instead =P


Two options:

1) Make the OP channel specific.

2) Eliminate the weaker channel from your channel list. Then the OP CAN'T record from it.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

astrohip said:


> Two options:
> 
> 1) Make the OP channel specific.
> 
> 2) Eliminate the weaker channel from your channel list. Then the OP CAN'T record from it.


I agree - if you have a duplicate channel that is weaker and you don't want to record from it... Simply remove it from your channel lineup.

Note: You can still get to it by tuning directly using the numeric key pad, it just won't be in your guide.


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Not sure I understand this? I have added new OnePasses, and with a single exception, made them all Recordings only. They do NOT show up on the Now Playing until they have an actual recorded show in them. No empty folders.
> 
> The exception is Community, where I want the streaming.
> 
> ...


I dont know what to tell you. I now have three empty folds at the top of the My Shows list. They are never really empty using the C to change the view in the folder its empty when set to view recordings or my episodes but the all episodes setting always has episodes you can stream or buy and the folder never goes away. It sucks. Why would anyone want this?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Tanquen said:


> I dont know what to tell you. I now have three empty folds at the top of the My Shows list. They are never really empty using the C to change the view in the folder its empty when set to view recordings or my episodes but the all episodes setting always has episodes you can stream or buy and the folder never goes away. It sucks. Why would anyone want this?


If you're dealing with recordings only, once you've deleted all the recordings there's nothing further that you can watch, so they hide the folder for recordings-only One Passes. But if you include streaming, then you can always go back and watch old episodes using the C button. So if the One Pass includes streaming, the group is retained even when empty because it's still useful if you want to go back and watch again.

You personally don't like this behavior. I would suggest that once you've watched all available streaming episodes for a One Pass you change it to Recordings Only until new episodes are available. Or buy a Roku to watch streaming content.

I suspect One Pass and the apps that support streaming will see some user interface changes in the next few releases.


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

&#8220;If you're dealing with recordings only, once you've deleted all the recordings there's nothing further that you can watch, so they hide the folder for recordings-only One Passes.&#8221;

Right, that is how one would think it should work but they are all set to recordings only. In fact they are getting stuck at the top after watching a recorded show. Shouldn&#8217;t they have been at the top all along? Did they test this stuff?

&#8220;because it's still useful if you want to go back and watch again&#8221;

No, I do not want a folder list of every single show I record to have to sift through because they all have streaming shows to buy that I&#8217;ve most likely already seen. This makes no sense to me other than someone at TiVo thinking this will be great everyone will pay to stream shows over and over because we keep every show they record as empty folders at the top with the streaming options by default. ???

&#8220;I would suggest that once you've watched all available streaming episodes for a One Pass you change it to Recordings Only until new episodes are available.&#8221;

What?

Me personally? Yes, everyone wants a bunch of empty folders at the top of the list. They even show 12/31 as the date so they have streamable shows from the future? Nice of them to force the empty folders by default and give the streamable shows a fake date of the end of the year so they are always on top. Why would anyone want this?


----------



## Bongo (Mar 21, 2015)

I don't see any empty folders. These are set to recording only?


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

Bongo said:


> I don't see any empty folders. These are set to recording only?


Me? Yes, yes they are set to that.

"they are all set to recordings only"


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Tanquen said:


> Me? Yes, yes they are set to that.
> 
> "they are all set to recordings only"


And they've always been set to recordings only from the beginning? And you've rebooted?

Scott


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> And they've always been set to recordings only from the beginning? And you've rebooted?
> 
> Scott


I did not know you needed to reboot. If you make a change you need to reboot your TiVo or is it that the new One Pass sometimes need a reboot?

I'll try a reboot.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

Tanquen said:


> Me? Yes, yes they are set to that.
> 
> "they are all set to recordings only"





HerronScott said:


> And they've always been set to recordings only from the beginning?


I have been following this string since it began and it is now reassuring me about one thing. Ever since this ridiculous new One Pass arrived, I have ALWAYS selected Recordings Only and I have never seen these empty folders. I thought my rejection of streaming only meant I was behind the times but it seems I was not alone.

I give credit for that for my disastrous decision to switch from TWC to FiOS when it became available to me in Brooklyn, NY last October. Because FiOS is so lacking, I have had to stay subscribed to both FiOS and TWC (very basic for $60 per month) since then. I will soon drop FiOS and return to TWC which I only despise a bit less than FiOS.

The clearest thing in the instructions from ANYWHERE in Verizon Support is this: When you here it making a ringing sound, pick it up and say, "Hello?' and whomever is calling you will begin talking to you.

They know plenty about that, but what they know about computers and DVR's could fill a page the size of a postage stamp. In 27 years as a TWC subscriber, the only time they were EVER in my home was the day they installed the coaxial cable.

Between 10/8/14 when Verizon installed FiOS, and mid-November when I just gave up, I have had at least two dozen FiOS "geniuses" in my home (sometimes for several hours and making numerous calls to their supervisors) and not one of them have EVER been able to resolve a single problem.

I own a Co-Op in an 84 unit building in Brooklyn and I have now realized that the people who are the most satisfied with FiOS are those who are the most computer illiterate. Turn on the TV and get a good picture and they are 100% satisfied. As computer literacy increases, satisfaction with FiOS decreases RAPIDLY.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Tanquen said:


> Me personally? Yes, everyone wants a bunch of empty folders at the top of the list. They even show 12/31 as the date so they have streamable shows from the future? Nice of them to force the empty folders by default and give the streamable shows a fake date of the end of the year so they are always on top. Why would anyone want this?


Yes, I meant you personally. I wonder if your seeing a bug of some kind, because my TiVo isn't working like yours. My groups don't stay at the top of the list and now that I've got them set up the way I want they go away when there's nothing left to watch and come back when a new episode becomes available to stream.

Also, is there some reason you don't like to use the normal quoting mechanism?


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

"Yes, I meant you personally. I wonder if your seeing a bug of some kind, because my TiVo isn't working like yours."
You had said.
"You personally don't like this behavior."
Like there are others that would like it.

Someone said to try a reboot and that seems to have worked for now but you should not need to reboot the TiVo. Well, actually they both locked up when watching a show from one on the other so I had to reboot them.

And now randomly some of the folders when selected and with a show to watch have no highlight bar and you can&#8217;t select or watch a show without going back out and then back in. Never seen that before. Seems like it's just the WishList shows. 

"Also, is there some reason you don't like to use the normal quoting mechanism?"
No. I just do it. Every single time.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Tanquen said:


> I did not know you needed to reboot. If you make a change you need to reboot your TiVo or is it that the new One Pass sometimes need a reboot?
> 
> I'll try a reboot.


This has been mentioned in several of the threads on OnePass as being needed if you remove the streaming option to get rid of the empty folder. Seems to be a bug for right now which hopefully they'll fix at some point.

Scott


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ubergigglefritz said:


> I hope they fix this OnePass thing before I have to add too many new ones. I have only added one since I got upgraded, and I despise the fact that there is a folder sitting at the top of the My Shows list that has nothing new in it. I want recordings only, no streaming, and it still shows streaming shows unless I change the view.


What do you mean?

If you change your *defaults* to recordings only, then new OnePasses won't show streaming videos.. is that what you mean?

I have a _few_ that I manually added streaming videos to, but mostly I have only Recordings on my OnePasses..


----------



## meingraham (Jan 10, 2008)

For the most part, I like OnePass. Yes, there are some "sorting" issues in terms of folders on My Shows and shows w/in the folder. I hope that feedback will improve these annoyances with a future update.

I tried to search for this both here in the community as well as the Internet at large and could not see that this particular feature was an option. If I have a OnePass set for recordings and streaming, I would like TiVo to not schedule a recording if the upcoming broadcast episode is available as a streaming episode. Why take up a tuner slot and storage for a show that's already available? If not by default, then add this capability as an option for the user to choose. If one prefers to watch a recording vs. a streamed version, then by all means choose the option to "record regardless".


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

But the streaming option isn't usually available at the SAME time as the recording option.. e.g. something is added to streaming (e.g. On Demand, which they're considering streaming) a day after the broadcast.

Also, I'm not defending it, but Tivos typically don't include lots and lots of various options.. This would add YET another option to have to test all combinations.


----------



## meingraham (Jan 10, 2008)

mattack, you're referring to "near time"services like Hulu, etc. For streaming from Netflix or Amazon, there are full past seasons available... yet TiVo will record the broadcast episode. It could be one of the options in the OnePass to do "recordings only", "Recordings & streaming", "Recordings only if streaming not available".


----------

